# Driftboat Size



## jampg

I am considering a driftboat purchase for mainly the Au Sable Trophy Water Stretch. I will be leaving the boat in the area at my cabin and pulling with a full size van. What size boat should I consider? Any brands that are preferred? I seem to be gravitating to the Stealthcraft's.
Thanks.


----------



## Maverick1

When it comes to a drift boat think about serviceability and convenience. So you really want to send your boat out west when something goes wrong, or do you want to drive it a couple hours and have it repaired. 

I like Hyde, Clacka and RO's just as much as the next guy. But I also think stealth craft has done a god job in recent years and offers a great product for the $. Been researching for a few years myself now and have decided after talking to multiple guides, owners and rowing a bunch of different models that stealth craft will be my next purchase. Plus your supporting a MI company which to me is equally as important. 

As for size 14-16ft for that section of water should be ideal. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## IncredibleHook

The Hyde Skiff is the easiest driftboat to backrow out of all I have tested, and iv'e rowed several, make sure to get out and test a few to see what best suits you. If you do much streamer fishing with alot of backrowing, look into a skiff. If you want to get out sometime and row mine hit me up.


----------



## Boozer

Stealthcraft boats are the real deal, made right here in Michigan, would be my suggestion, for what it's worth...

For the Lower Au Sable and lack of boat launches at the top ends on some sections, my advice would be a Stealthcraft Power Drifter with a jet on the back. Would open up more water for you, if it's in your price range. You could get just the boat and use it as just a drift boat til later on when you could afford the jet too. I used to not like the "lines" of them, thought they looked goofy, til I seen Zudweg's in person, definitely like it better than my Rogue Stealth I had, weighs a LOT less too, hence rows easier...


----------



## kzoofisher

If you fish three in the boat get a 16, otherwise a 14 is significantly easier to pull out at the lower accesses. Supporting a Michigan business when you can is alway a good idea.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

My new Stealthcraft will be here on Wed. and I cant wait. The 14-16 ft model's are good choice's. With 15 - 16 being the most popluar.


----------



## jampg

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> My new Stealthcraft will be here on Wed. and I cant wait. The 14-16 ft model's are good choice's. With 15 - 16 being the most popluar.


I'm excited for ya. Did she come in?


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Isnt she SEXY?


----------



## Fishndude

Well, I'll be sure to introduce myself if I see you on the river. It shouldn't be hard to recognize you. :lol: I like that finish - thought about having a white truck painted similarly, but my wife wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Boozer

Nice boat!

Just ordered a 14' Ransom myself...

Is that a 16' model?


----------



## jampg

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Isnt she SEXY?
> View attachment 30938


 Well... I'm not sure about sexy but sweet, awesome, cool, fine, perfect, outstanding, fun, and a keeper for sure. 
Congrats man.....


----------



## jampg

Boozer said:


> Nice boat!
> 
> Just ordered a 14' Ransom myself...
> 
> Is that a 16' model?


Dang! Another happy camper... The Ransom looks real nice. When does it come in?
I need one bad. I wonder if StealthCraft will be at the Midwest expo?


----------



## steelton

I bought my first driftboat january of last year, a hyde xl low it's 16' on the centerline and it rows like a dream and has been the best decision I had made in a long time. With that said I drool over stealthcrafts like a kid in a candy shop. Haven't had the pleasure of rowing one, but from the pic they look near Identical to my hyde in length and profile. Number one thing to look for in a boat used or new is the bottom shape and condition then go for sidewall height, no need to have high sidewall catching wind all day long moving you around. My next boat will be an 18' stealthcraft bigger is better as long as you have the water. My father inlaw rows the new xl low hybrid on the ausable it's 16' 10" on the cl no complaints out of him ever.


----------



## RobW

Mike must be doing ok, I ordered a sniper last week myself...


----------



## METTLEFISH

McDrifter's are once again in production somewhere in Michigan. If your looking for a pure Drift Boat (no motor) they are awesome. I've rowed Clackas, Fishrights, Alumawelds. The McDrifter being glass / composit's weighs in at around 280 plus rigging. I can stop that boat in the fastest water on the Big Manistee in only a pull or two, and running the boat in that type water is easily done. I will talk to the old owner t'day and get the number for the new builder and post here later.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Jampg Mike from Stealthcraft is at the show every year. I'm sure he will be there.


----------



## brianclemens

Steelhead junkie and Boozer

Would love to hear your feed back on your stealthcraft boats. How they row, what other boats have you rowed if any, and how do they compare.

Looking to buy a new one at the end of summer, looking at 16' superfly and a 16' eddy by clacka. Currently rowing a 2004 16' ffb by clacka.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Steelhead junkie check your PM.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## METTLEFISH

You initial question refered to size. I have fished my 16'ers in small streams like the Betsie. It was a little too big for most of that stream. I was able to fish - however at times it almost took up the entire stream. 
If I were to buy another boat for small streams it would be a mini for sure. I believe you'd be much better off finding someone with a mini and iether talking to about or possibly fishing from the boat.


----------



## Fishndude

Did anyone catch that the OP intends to use this in the fly water? I seem to remember a busy post from a few years ago, where someone posted that they floated a drift boat through the fly water, and caught a lot of flack from other fishermen. Personally, I could not care less if someone chooses to float a drift boat through that stretch. Heck, when I was young we took a jet boat out there, and went water skiing, one day. We didn't do it again, though. :lol:


----------



## Boozer

After having my 14' Ransom for a few weeks now, I can't speak highly enough about Mike and his crews knowledge, service and quality of products...

I have used it several times in a trib. of the Joe down here, floated the Joe, Pere Marquette and Muskegon Rivers with it as well several times, couldn't find a single thing I disliked about it...

This thing is so light, absolutely unbelievable, one stroke of the sticks and you are at a dead stop in even the fastest water I have been in with it...

If you mainly fish by yourself or just with one other angler, or want the ability to fish the smallest of water, the Ransom is a great choice...

I have rowed many Clacka's and Hydes, I like the 14' and 15' Stealthcraft drift boats better in ever way, the design, light weight and the way they row are by far better in my opinion. The fact they are right here in Michigan makes the process of getting what you want way easier as well...

Few shots that Mike took of me and my boat the day I picked it up...


----------

